# NJ show and Colorado Show 2013



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Is anyone else hitting up the Golden, CO show? And Who is going to the Tristate show in NJ in May? I would love to meet up with fellow GP members, it would be fun!
:cheers:


----------

